# adding liverock to an established tank



## Dalybro (Nov 30, 2009)

I've had a 20 gallon marine tank for almost 2 years now. There is currently no live rock in the aquarium just lava rock and a few others. I didn't add live rock because I believed I need powerful lights to keep corals. Now I'm thinking of adding live rock (not necessarily corals). Would I need powerful lights to keep the live rock alive? I have a standard florescent light in there now. Is there a light bulb I can buy without upgrading the whole light unit? Also can I add live rock to an established aquarium that has fish in it without issues?

Thanks


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

The "Live" part of the rock isn't what's on it, necessarily, but what's growing within it. The bacteria is what's live in it "live" rock. Yes, if you happen to buy a piece of LR that has some zoanthids on it they may die, but if you are getting LR because you have none, then you don't need lighting specially selected for it. LR can grow sponges in the dark that you can't get in the light, and sponges filter out nitrates and so forth. 

Do you need lights for the LR, not really. Do you need light for corals... absolutely.


----------

